# Commercial Knot vs Snell



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Atlanta King had a very nice demo for the snell and I really appreciate it.

But I got to say, this season I totally abandoned snelling hooks and for that matter all other terminal knots for the Commercial knot that someone else posted on the forum. It is called the commercial knot for a reason in Florida, in that is used on commercial for hire salt water boats

It is quick, it is easy and it has NEVER failed me on any knot to the hook or knot to the swivel back to the line and reel or to the coastlock swivel to a bottom rig I have ever tied.


The snell is time proven no doubt, but for ease of tie and failure proof, the commercial knot has proven itself to me.

Here is the link to this easy knot


----------



## NCangler308 (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice looking knot.....definitely looks easy enough. I will be trying this one the next time I go.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Commercial Knot is easy,handy,holds good. BUT ...for Circle Hooks [any eye configuration] the Snell Knot sets up the line/hook angle to its best advantage. And--- with the rigs I tie using Kahle hooks Snell Knots work best for me also.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice looks quick and easy might give this a shot see how it is.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Interesting looking knot. Certainly quick and easy for certain applications. I will give it a try. That being said, HStew made a great point in the use of circle hooks. The snell knot works great and is not difficult to tie.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Looks like a nail knot to me...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Yep


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

obxflea said:


> Looks like a nail knot to me...


Yep, but without the nail

Unless of course you count the finger NAIL


----------



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

Yup, looks like a new way to tie and old knot. A nail knot is an exellent knot for many applications, but snelling is the way to go for certain hook styles.

Scott


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Finfan said:


> Yup, looks like a new way to tie and old knot. A nail knot is an exellent knot for many applications, but snelling is the way to go for certain hook styles.
> 
> Scott


No doubt Hstew is correct in that the Snell sets the circle up to hook into the jaw and is best in that situation.

But for terminal tackle knots, ie to swivels or to cross links or for tying in non circle hooks, the commercial aka "nailess" nail knot  can't be beat.

Not sure who posted the first reference to this but whoever you are, thanks a bunch dude, I love it


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

zztopsail said:


> No doubt Hstew is correct in that the Snell sets the circle up to hook into the jaw and is best in that situation.
> 
> But for terminal tackle knots, ie to swivels or to cross links or for tying in non circle hooks, the commercial aka "nailess" nail knot  can't be beat.
> 
> Not sure who posted the first reference to this but whoever you are, thanks a bunch dude, I love it


Pretty sure it was SnookMook since he was the guy in teh video at first.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I believe it also call gryp knot. You can snell your hook using this knot. Just wrap your finger and the hook shank and bring the tag end throu those loops down away from the eye, voila. 

For terminal tackle knots check out these Knots War


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

CrawFish said:


> I believe it also call gryp knot. You can snell your hook using this knot. Just wrap your finger and the hook shank and bring the tag end throu those loops down away from the eye, voila.
> 
> For terminal tackle knots check out these Knots War


Well, I'll be damned, you can can't you. I just did it and it worked like a champ, way too cool

And it is one hell of a lot easier and faster than a traditional snell.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

The video of the commercial knot was posted on this site some time ago by long time member SnookMook from Fla. He's the one seen in the video introducing the knot. I started using it then, and still like to use it today. Works great!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I use it on terminal tackle and didn't know it. I read it on the knot tyer tool package. No failures yet.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

CrawFish said:


> I believe it also call gryp knot. You can snell your hook using this knot. Just wrap your finger and the hook shank and bring the tag end throu those loops down away from the eye, voila.
> 
> For terminal tackle knots check out these Knots War


Yes you can snell a hook wit the commercial knot and here is a picture of a hook I just snelled with 80# clear Ande using the commercial knot and Crawfish's instuctions above.










Also notice I tied in the swivel with the standard commercial knot


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

zztopsail said:


> Yes you can snell a hook wit the commercial knot and here is a picture of a hook I just snelled with 80# clear Ande using the commercial knot and Crawfish's instuctions above.
> 
> Also notice I tied in the swivel with the standard commercial knot


Only one problem, you had the line going thru the hookeye wrong way. It's suppose to be from the bottom up, not going across like you have in the picture.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

CrawFish said:


> Only one problem, you had the line going thru the hookeye wrong way. It's suppose to be from the bottom up, not going across like you have in the picture.


You may be right, but I was always under the impression that with the line coming out the back, the line would pull the point into the jaw.

Someone correct me if I am wrong. If am then oopps :redface: and oh my


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

zztopsail said:


> You may be right, but I was always under the impression that with the line coming out the back, the line would pull the point into the jaw.
> 
> Someone correct me if I am wrong. If am then oopps :redface: and oh my


 Line should be inline with the shank... Out the back of the eye like that would pull the point of the hook away from the jaw,or at least you'd think so?? Was shown that knot in the 70's by a good friend and have been drumfishing and using that knot ever since without fail has worked great.. Fastest snell I know..

Have posted pictures in steps of a nail knot snell tied with my fingers on here a few yrs ago.. Ain't too swuft at search'n though... :redface: 

Whoops found the link,although guess I pulled pics from photobucket a while back,so no picks... :redface:  http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=31222&highlight=Nailknot


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I think Sandflea revamped the photo albums and my pics got zapped.. They were kinda "cheesey" anyway  but I found them in photobucket and edited the post... Maybe ya'll can make "heads or tails" out of them... :redface:


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> Line should be inline with the shank... Out the back of the eye like that would pull the point of the hook away from the jaw,or at least you'd think so?? Was shown that knot in the 70's by a good friend and have been drumfishing and using that knot ever since without fail has worked great.. Fastest snell I know..
> 
> Have posted pictures in steps of a nail knot snell tied with my fingers on here a few yrs ago.. Ain't too swuft at search'n though... :redface:
> 
> Whoops found the link,although guess I pulled pics from photobucket a while back,so no picks... :redface:  http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=31222&highlight=Nailknot


Ok;

I retied it to come out inline with the shank. Here is the pic 










Only put two loops on the snell, but that will hold for this knot. You could add more but that just makes it harder to tie and I don't believe you get any real benefit. This is a solid knot


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

zztopsail said:


> Ok;
> 
> I retied it to come out inline with the shank. Here is the pic
> 
> ...


 Looks like it ought to work...


Found that 3 loops makes the "happy medium",have put much pressure on this with 3 and it has extreme strength.. Most do "overkill" and put 6 or more loops,jmo it's not neccessary.. Main thing about the knot is not so much that it IS STRONG,cause all the snells are strong,especially the nail knot snell.. The main thing is you don't have to use a tool,and can tie it faster than anyother snell,jmo..


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Just viewed the vidieo this hook does not appear to work with a hook that has a bent eye. Please corret me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Fishman said:


> Just viewed the vidieo this hook does not appear to work with a hook that has a bent eye. Please corret me if I'm wrong.


 By bent eye,you mean straight eyed hook??? The hook in pic is a bent eyed or octopus style hook??


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Drumdum said:


> By bent eye,you mean straight eyed hook??? The hook in pic is a bent eyed or octopus style hook??


No I’m talking about the eye of the hook where the line or leader enters the hook not the point of the hook.

Like this

http://www.mustad.no/products/premium/ultrapoint/up_92554.htm

Here is another comparison

Bent eye Kale hook

http://www.mustad.no/products/classic/classic/class_37160.htm

Straight eye Kale hook

http://www.mustad.no/products/classic/classic/class_37140.htm

See how the eye of the hook is bent in the first link. That is what I’m referring to


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Fishman said:


> No I’m talking about the eye of the hook where the line or leader enters the hook not the point of the hook.
> 
> Like this
> 
> http://www.mustad.no/products/premium/ultrapoint/up_92554.htm



I've been using this knot on those style hooks (the style in your link) since the 70's with no problem... Actually those hooks are the ones that knot is suited best with...

It isn't suited as well for say,straight eyed mustad for snelling,but can be done same as a snell.. Generally on a straight eye hook,using 100 leader,I just tie it like the hook was designed,a nailknot straight onto the eye,or palamar...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Drumdum said:


> I've been using this knot on those style hooks (the style in your link) since the 70's with no problem... Actually those hooks are the ones that knot is suited best with...
> 
> It isn't suited as well for say,straight eyed mustad for snelling,but can be done same as a snell.. Generally on a straight eye hook,using 100 leader,I just tie it like the hook was designed,a nailknot straight onto the eye,or palamar...


I usually tie the straight eye using a Uni knot bent eye id usually snelled


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Fishman said:


> I usually tie the straight eye using a Uni knot bent eye id usually snelled


 "First cousin" to the nailknot I use,but nail seems to work better for snelling,at least for me...


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Fishman said:


> Just viewed the vidieo this hook does not appear to work with a hook that has a bent eye. Please corret me if I'm wrong.


To clear the record here is a picture of it tied on a bent eye and and straight shank eye circle hook.










The hook on top is a Gami Octopus Circle with a bent eye

The hook on the bottom is a VMC Circle with a straight eye.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

zztopsail said:


> To clear the record here is a picture of it tied on a bent eye and and straight shank eye circle hook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The top hook I would snell and not use the Commercial hook. The bottom hook you can use the Commercial hook but there is a way that you can snell this hook with out going through the eye of the hook.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Fishman said:


> The top hook I would snell and not use the Commercial hook. The bottom hook you can use the Commercial hook but there is a way that you can snell this hook with out going through the eye of the hook.


 You are talking "around the eye instead of through the eye"??? If so com knot works great there as well...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Drumdum said:


> You are talking "around the eye instead of through the eye"??? If so com knot works great there as well...


Thats right


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

In the past I have had good luck catching fish with the many styles of hook from different manufacturers whether they be upturned eye, down turned eye, straight eye, spaded [flat], tied on with various snells, or other knots, and/or loops. Assemble your tackle right and you put fish on the beach!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Absolutly right!!*



HStew said:


> In the past I have had good luck catching fish with the many styles of hook from different manufacturers whether they be upturned eye, down turned eye, straight eye, spaded [flat], tied on with various snells, or other knots, and/or loops. Assemble your tackle right and you put fish on the beach!!!


 I think what "zz" was saying and I'm agreeing with,is that the com knot,or nailknot is an easy way to get a very strong connection quicker and easier than a conventional snell,or even with a tool..


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep, I agree...easy to learn and tie, and I would put my money on it!!!!


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

I tried to tie this not for the first time in the RATC sat ..... just from memory and when tightin it down it pulled free ....diff did something wrong 

Ended up Uni snelling my circle hook like I always but will practices more would like an alternate to polamer note to eye loops swivles.
Knowlegde of diff knots always helps ...and quick and stronge are diff thumbs up :beer:


jerry


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> I tried to tie this not for the first time in the RATC sat ..... just from memory and when tightin it down it pulled free ....diff did something wrong
> 
> Ended up Uni snelling my circle hook like I always but will practices more would like an alternate to polamer note to eye loops swivles.
> Knowlegde of diff knots always helps ...and quick and stronge are diff thumbs up :beer:
> ...


If you just tying a commercial knot and not snelling, you need to cinch the knot tight up the line then pull down to the eye of the hook.

If you are using it to snell, wrap it around your finger and the shaft of the hook and then run the tag end of the line under the line between the hook shaft and your fingers and cinch up the knot down near the bend of the hook and then pull it up towards the eyed of knot and pull tight.

PS:

This knot works great on standard swivels connecting your line to your rig as well as coastal cross link swivels at the bottom of your rigs where you connect your weight.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> I think what "zz" was saying and I'm agreeing with,is that the com knot,or nailknot is an easy way to get a very strong connection quicker and easier than a conventional snell,or even with a tool..


Ditto to the above and that was the point I was making.

This knot is a real winner and should be in everyone's arsenal. I believe it will replace the palomar and the conventional snell for many of you guys once you get the hang of it which takes an hour max. It works on hooks as well as terminal pieces. To be honest with you, I only tie two knot now, the commercial for everything except joining two lines together for which I use the alberto which is a variation of the albright.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

zztopsail said:


> . To be honest with you, I only tie two knot now, the commercial for everything except joining two lines together for which I use the alberto which is a variation of the albright.


Yeah I've been thinking of a different knot for joining to lines esp. braid to mono....always used the uni to uni double on the braid end but will try and learn those two.
Was also thinking of the Blood knot.

jerry


----------

